# Suche Downhiller



## Booder (6. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Intense Gemeinde
Bin auf der suche nach einen Downhiller, am liebsten Intense!
Mit den neumodischen Downhiller kann ich leider nicht unbedingt was anfangen.
Daher hab ich mich auf ein Intense Socom,M6 oder 951 eingeschossen.
Jetzt wollte ich von euch Intens'lern wissen welches Bike sorgenfrei ist, gut geht,Wartungsarm ist usw....
Zum anderen bin ich Finanziell eingeschränkt bis max.900
Zu mir:
Bin ca.180cmgroß,wiege etwa 100kg fahre etwa 15-20mal im Jahr in den Park.
Mein Fahrweise ist nicht unbedingt die sauberste, verpatze öfters mal auch einen Sprung, da sollte der Rahmen trotzdem was aushalten können.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Booder


----------



## harbourmastah (6. März 2013)

900â¬ fÃ¼r Rahmen od. komplett Bike???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (6. März 2013)

Wenn brauch ich nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer?


----------



## harbourmastah (6. März 2013)

Ok


ich würde sagen das Socom ist ein bike womit man auch mal ne tour machen kann
das m6 ein echter panzer aber stabil
das 951 am modernsten aber leider auch nicht sehr stabil bei älteren modellen bis 2011!

ich würde zwecks Einsatzes und Stabilität das M6 nehmen!!!!


----------



## Booder (28. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> 
> ich würde sagen das Socom ist ein bike womit man auch mal ne tour machen kann
> ...


 
So hab mich entschieden und zugeschlagen!
Trommelwirbel es ist ein INTENSE M6 geworden.
Hoffe nur das es keine entäuschung wird.


----------



## harbourmastah (28. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!

und ich hoffe Du hast es jetzt nicht nur aufgrund meiner Meinung gekauft,aber ich hätte auch so Entschieden!!!

Viel Spass damit!!


----------

